# Jump'n'Run gesucht: 2D, ~Win98, Hase(?), Schiff, Goldmine



## Puepue (2. September 2014)

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig.. Wenn nicht gerne verschieben 

Ich suche den Namen eines alten PC-Spiels. Es muss zwischen 1990 und 2002 auf einer Free/Shareware CD einer PC Zeitschrift gewesen sein. 
Es war ein 2D Jump'n'Run in dem man einen Hasen oder ähnliches gesteuert hat. Es war aber kein bekannter Titel, den man so einfach ergooglen könnte.
Gestartet hat das Spiel auf einem Schiff (vielleicht gehörte das zur Story) und in einem anderen Level fuhr man in einer art Minen-Wagen auf Schienen.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?! Ich bin schon lange am Grübeln..


----------



## Gluksi (2. September 2014)

Jazz Jackrabbit


----------



## Puepue (2. September 2014)

Nope, nichts bekanntes - da wäre ich doch schon lange drauf gestoßen 

Oder kennst du einen bestimmten Teil, der zu der Beschreibung passt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. September 2014)

Außer Jazz Jackrabbit fällt mir nur irgendwas mit einem braunen Hasen ein, hab aber grad keinen Namen. 
Bist du mit Win98 sicher? Das würde nämlich den Zeitraum um zwei Drittel reduzieren.


----------



## Puepue (2. September 2014)

Also ich glaube, wir hatten damals noch 98.. Aber ka wie alt das Spiel und der PC war


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. September 2014)

Ein bisschen mehr Info wäre schon praktisch. 
Farbe des Hasen?
Sicher ein Jump&Run, oder doch ein Shoot'emUp?


----------



## Crush182 (2. September 2014)

War es vllt. so eine LooneyToons Geschichte? 
(Wenn es soetwas überhaupt für den pc gab)
Das Beschriebene kommt mir aufjedenfall ein ganz bisschen bekannt vor... aber es kann auch sein, dass das nur Einbildung ist 

Welchen Grafikstil hatte das Spiel denn? 
Und wie hat man gespielt (schießen, oder nur springen)...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. September 2014)

In einer Mine mit so nem Schlitten fahren? 
Hört sich nach Hugo an 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugo_(Spieleserie)


----------



## DanySahne83 (2. September 2014)

Jop, Hugo hätte ich auch getippt


----------



## Puepue (2. September 2014)

Also es war ein brauner Hase. Es könnte auch ein Koyote oder sowas gewesen sein .. Ich kann mich nicht mehr so gut daran erinnern *schnief*

Am Anfang war es definitiv ein reines Jump'n'Run .. Ich meine später auch keine Waffen gesehen zu haben.. Allerdings war das nur eine Demo - ich habe also gar nicht alle Level gespielt (glaube ich) 

Meinem Bruder schwebt das Wort "Skipper" in dem Zusammenhang im Kopf rum - kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein..

Ich kenne keinen Hugo-Teil in 2D, der so aussieht, wie in meiner Erinnerung..


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (2. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plohmMVUUgM 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L_k8BsXGr8
nen anderes game mit nem braunem hasen kenne ich nicht^^


----------



## Puepue (2. September 2014)

Das kommt bisher am nächsten ran, es war aber keine Nesquik-Werbung.. Aber wie gesagt: Das ist schon nah dran!


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. September 2014)

Ok, das mit Nesquik war wohl das, was ich im Kopf hatte. 
Ich hab grad 45 Seiten auf myabandonware durch geschaut und nichts gefunden, also sieht es für heute mal schlecht aus.


----------



## Galford (2. September 2014)

Mal ins Blaue hinein, aber dann kann man es wenigstens ausschließen:

Super Bubsy


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. September 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Mal ins Blaue hinein, aber dann kann man es wenigstens ausschließen:
> 
> Super Bubsy


 
Ich hätte jetzt auch auf Bubsy gewettet. Der oben genannte Titel ist übrigens ein PC Remake des ersten Teils der Serie, der hat auch einen etwas längeren Namen :p

Bubsy in: Claws Encounters of the Furred Kind for Genesis (1993) - MobyGames


----------



## Kotor (2. September 2014)

Hi,

Nesquik war auch mein erster Gedanke ... 
Sonst keine Idee.

Ich selbst habe das gleiche Problem. 
Will irgendwie nicht den Hasen Thread des TE's zerstören, aber suche ein Amiga Spiel ..Jump'n'Run 2D als Elefant in einer Gondel in einer Schneewelt.

grüße
kotor


----------



## Galford (2. September 2014)

Kotor schrieb:


> Will irgendwie nicht den Hasen Thread des TE's zerstören, aber suche ein Amiga Spiel ..Jump'n'Run 2D als Elefant in einer Gondel in einer Schneewelt.



CJ's Elephant Antics
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulsRNrOGOnM&feature=player_detailpage#t=387

Bei 6:27 gib es ne Gondel.

 Edit: Keine Ahnung ob das Spiel auch einen deutschen Titel hat.


----------



## Puepue (3. September 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Mal ins Blaue hinein, aber dann kann man es wenigstens ausschließen:
> 
> Super Bubsy


 
Das könnte es echt sein.. Ich lad mir das heute abend mal runter


----------



## Kotor (3. September 2014)

Danke !


----------



## Puepue (10. September 2014)

Also es scheint nicht mehr möglich sein Bubsy auf einem aktuellen Rechner auszuführen - auch nicht im Kompatibilitätsmodus.. 
Ich bin mir aber auch nicht zu 100% sicher, dass es das war... Ich schaue einfach mal, ob es noch mehr Ideen gibt


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. September 2014)

Auch nicht mit DosBox?


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. September 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Auch nicht mit DosBox?


 
iirc war Super Bubsy ein Windows Spiel für Win 3.x, also ein Programm in 16bit. 64bit Betriebssysteme können diese nicht mehr ausführen, und auch XP hat damit schon so seine Probleme je nachdem wie sie geschrieben sind.


----------



## Puepue (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe es gefunden!!

Und zwar heißt das Spiel *Skunny*!

Mit DosBox kann man es sogar noch spielen - boah, bin ich glücklich


----------

